# new rubiks cube 2.0 core



## transatlantic (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey so I've had the new rubiks cube 2.0 for awhile now and i have disassembled and lubed it a number of times and it work ok but now i just want to know how to open the spherical core. I've seen people do it and i know it can be done but for the life of me i can not get the thing open. DOES ANYONE KNOW AN EASIER WAY TO SPLIT THE CORE? i only ask because i want to see if i can get the springs and stretch them out. Also if anyone knows any mods for this cube to make it less catchy please let me know


thanks


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

Okay. All you need to do is this:

1. Go to cubezz.com (or whatever shop you prefer)
2. Type in "Dayan ZhanChi" in the search bar
3. Click [BUY]

I'm only suggesting ZhanChi coz idk your times. Save your lube for the ZhanChi.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 15, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> Okay. All you need to do is this:
> 
> 1. Go to cubezz.com (or whatever shop you prefer)
> 2. Type in "Dayan ZhanChi" in the search bar
> ...



Seriously, that does not help. 

As far as taking the core apart, I've heard you just have to twist it a certain way (Look up the rubies' speed cube. It is set up the same but getting the tiles off would be the first dilemma). I have a regular rubiks with the tiles as well and I am interested in the same thing. I'm not sure if you can get the springs out because there are no screws to get out like you would have in their speed cube model.


----------



## transatlantic (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Viola... and obviously Seanliu I already ordered a Moyu Aolong from cubezz. I want to improve my rubiks cube because I can. Also I've heard that if you cut notches in the center caps on it there are screws underneath. I'll keep working on it but it is literally the hardest and painful thing trying to get the core open... but i have seen people do it and its killing me that i can't do it lol. But if you or anyone can figure out an easier way to do it please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 16, 2015)

transatlantic said:


> Thanks Viola... and obviously Seanliu I already ordered a Moyu Aolong from cubezz. I want to improve my rubiks cube because I can. Also I've heard that if you cut notches in the center caps on it there are screws underneath. I'll keep working on it but it is literally the hardest and painful thing trying to get the core open... but i have seen people do it and its killing me that i can't do it lol. But if you or anyone can figure out an easier way to do it please let me know! Thanks



Sorry. But it is great that you are getting into the speed solving thing more! I don't have a rubiks speed cube, so the best advice I have already given.


----------

